# DX Coding for DAI



## jans04 (Sep 3, 2008)

Diffuse axonal injury (DAI) is one of the most common and devastating types of traumatic brain injury.  I am unable to find a DX code for this diagnosis. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 3, 2008)

"For diffuse axonal injury or shear injury, use category 854 (intracranial injury of other and unspecified nature)"

http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/em/trauma/Registry/APPENDIXVICD9codes.pdf


----------



## jans04 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. That is exactly what I've been using (854.00) nice to know I was on the right track


----------



## jans04 (Sep 3, 2008)

rebeccawoodward said:


> "For diffuse axonal injury or shear injury, use category 854 (intracranial injury of other and unspecified nature)"
> 
> http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/em/trauma/Registry/APPENDIXVICD9codes.pdf



Thanks for the info.


----------

